# not only ... but also



## martinemussies

Дорогие друзья! 

Вопрос для вас: if you'd like to make a construction that means "not just... but moreover", how do you do that in Russian? In Dutch, it's a very natural thing to say and write, but I doubt whether that's the case in Russian too. 

Can I write: "Пра́га - не только название популярного в России торта, но больше столица Чехии" ?

Я надеюсь, кто-нибудь ответит. 

Best wishes from Martine


----------



## Maroseika

martinemussies said:


> if you'd like to make a construction that means "not just... but moreover", how do you do that in Russian? In Dutch, it's a very natural thing to say and write, but I doubt whether that's the case in Russian too.
> 
> Can I write: "Пра́га - не только название популярного в России торта, но больше столица Чехии" ?


In Russian it's very natural, too, but is used in a different way than what you've written:
Прага - больше, чем просто название торта, это столица Чехии.
Or:
Прага не просто название торта, это - столица Чехии.
(Actually, rather odd statement, because I believe Praga is more known in Russian exactly as the capital than as the pie).


----------



## martinemussies

Spasibo, Maroseika. 

I'll use "больше, чем просто [...], это" or " [...] не просто [...], это" and leave the "только" behind.


----------



## Kolan

"Кролики - *это не только* ценный мех, *но и* 3-4 фунта легкоусвояемого мяса..."

http://forum.lingvo.ru/actualthread.aspx?tid=84060


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> "Кролики - *это не только* ценный мех, *но и* 3-4 фунта легкоусвояемого мяса..."
> 
> http://forum.lingvo.ru/actualthread.aspx?tid=84060


I'm not sure this is the case.
не только..., но и presumes equality of 2 "applications", while present construction means that the second application is much more (moreover) important.
But maybe I just don't understand English expression correct.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> I'm not sure this is the case.
> не только..., но и presumes equality of 2 "applications", while present construction means that the second application is much more (moreover) important.
> But maybe I just don't understand English expression correct.


A backwards translation into English would be "*not just ... but also*", which implies that there is more of something (moreover). How much more is not indicated, neither.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> A backwards translation into English would be "*not just ... but also*", which implies that there is more of something (moreover). How much more is not indicated, neither.


That's exactly what I meant: Прага не только торт, но и город. Surprise!
I suspect the sense of the initial post phrase to be reverse.


----------



## jazyk

> Пра*́г*а - не только название популярного в России торта, но больше столица Чехии


Как ты получаешь эту букву? Её даже не используют на русском языке. Я знаю, что она используется на македонском языке.


----------



## Maroseika

jazyk said:


> Как ты получаешь эту букву? Её даже не используют в русском языке. Я знаю, что она используется в македонском языке.


You can find it in the Microsoft Word (insert symbol - cyrillic)


----------



## jazyk

Серьёзно? Я это спросил, потому что у меня русская клавиатура, а этой буквы нет.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> That's exactly what I meant: Прага не только торт, но и город. Surprise!
> I suspect the sense of the initial post phrase to be reverse.


Прага не только торт, но *также *(и) город.

But it could be *более того*, *помимо (э)того*... They are all very close synonyms.


----------



## martinemussies

Maroseika said:


> That's exactly what I meant: Прага не только торт, но и город. Surprise!
> I suspect the sense of the initial post phrase to be reverse.



This is a bit confusing for me. You mean, that it is so obvious that it's a city, that the sentence is weird, am I right?

How about the same construction in another context? Example:

_I do not only love the old city, but also the old bridge
Я не только люблю старый городок, но также старый мост

_Does that make sence, or is it very strange, too?


----------



## Kolan

martinemussies said:


> _I do not only love the old city, but also the old bridge
> Я не только люблю старый городок, но также старый мост
> 
> _Does that make sence, or is it very strange, too?


*Мне нравится не только старый город, но и старый мост тоже.*

Here the word order in Russian is important to convey the original sense in English.


----------



## Grizlyk

Maybe I am late and everything is already clear, but I think that the most natural example to express the meaning of the first phrase, would be:

"Прага - это не только название торта, но, прежде всего, столица Чехии"

Really natural and grammaticaly correct.


----------



## martinemussies

Thank you, Kolan and Gryzlik.  You are not late at all and every suggestion is being appreciated! 



> Мне нравится не только старый город, но и старый мост тоже.



Thank you for the translation. I understand that in this context you would rather say "like" (not "love"). And the wordorderissue is clear to me, too. But... there are just two things I don't get. 

1.) Why would you prefer тоже and not также?
2.) Why would you suggest "но и" instead of just но or и or а?


----------



## palomnik

Martine:

Мне нравится не только старый город, но и старый мост тоже - "I not only like the old city, but the old bridge as well."

Мне нравится не только старый город, но и старый мост также - "I not only like the old city, but the old bridge just as much."

Мне нравится не только старый город, но старый мост тоже - this is okay, but it sounds more idiomatic with и.

Мне нравится не только старый город, и старый мост тоже. "I not only like the old city, and the old bridge too."

Мне нравится не только старый город, a старый мост тоже. "I not only like the old city, but on the contrary I like the old bridge too."


----------



## martinemussies

Palomnik, you are a true genius. I'll go for the second option (Мне нравится не только старый город, но и старый мост также). 

If I understand it correctely, I should better use также (and not тоже) in:
"Самая большая по площади президентская резиденция в мире, возможно, тоже самый большой в мире замок!" 

But how about: "В университетe, я изучаю русские язык и тоже "čeština_" - _чешский язык."  To make it even more complicated (for myself) I'd like to add another "not only... but also"-construction directely after that sentence: "Я не только изучаю, но я также учу: музыкология".

How can I write that naturally, without using the same phrase every sentence?


----------



## Kolan

*Тоже* is more appropriate when you are talking about things themselves, matter, objects, while *также* - about subjects, actions, ways you do something with things.
There is other nuances, as well, depending on where you put the logical stress.

E.g.
Я *тоже* делаю это = means that I do this, _me too_.
Я *также* делаю это = means that I do this, and _other things too_.

Мне нравится город, и мост - *тоже*. (мост нравится *as well as* город).
Мне нравится город, и мост *также*. (мост нравится *in the same way as* город).


----------



## martinemussies

Kolan said:


> E.g.
> Я *тоже* делаю это = means that I do this, _me too_.
> Я *также* делаю это = means that I do this, and _other things too_.



Thank you, Kolan, that seems logical after what palomnik taughed me. But I still struggle with:

В университетe, я изучаю русские язык и *также* "čeština_" - _чешский язык. Я не только изучаю, но я *также* учу: музыкология. 

After your explanation, I'd go for также in both sentences. Is that correct?


----------



## Grizlyk

Правильно: В университете я изучаю русский язык, а также "čeština_" -_ чешский язык.

I dont understand what you want to tell with your second phrase. 
May you please write it in english.


----------



## martinemussies

Thank you, Grizlyk! With the 2nd sentence, I'd like to say: "But not only did I study, I did also teach: musicology".


----------



## Grizlyk

martinemussies said:


> Thank you, Grizlyk! With the 2nd sentence, I'd like to say: "But not only did I study, I did also teach: musicology".


 
Ok, then it should be just like that:

"Но я не только училась (музыкологии), но также (её*) преподавала (этот предмет**) музыкологию"

Дисциплинам не учат, - их преподают.

That *:*- cant be used in your situation.


----------



## Maroseika

Grizlyk said:


> Дисциплинам не учат, - их преподают.


Отчего ж?
Он учил меня арифметике и хорошим манерам, а я учил его боксу и акушерству.


----------



## Grizlyk

Maroseika said:


> Отчего ж?
> Он учил меня арифметике и хорошим манерам, а я учил его боксу и акушерству.


 
Говорить то можно как угодно, но вот только в той ситуации, про которую я написал "преподавать" - это единственный правильный вариант.


----------



## Maroseika

Grizlyk said:


> Говорить то можно как угодно, но вот только в той ситуации, про которую я написал "преподавать" - это единственный правильный вариант.


А если назвать дисциплину предметом, ей (ему) уже можно учить?
Интересно, что если неожиданную музыкологию заменить на общепринятое музыковедение, то, действительно, вариант "учить" отпадает. Учить же разнообразным -логиям, на мой взгляд, вполне можно.


----------



## tkekte

... and also ... ~ ... а еще ...
... but also ... ~ ... но и ...

There is a difference in meaning between these two (in both Russian and English), the first one is about the second statement being true in addition to the first one, and the second one is more about the contrast between the two statements.

Я там не только училась, а еще и преподавала.
I didn't just study there, I used to teach there too.
(In addition to studying, I was teaching too.)

I can't come up with an example for the "not only ... but also" construction because it just feels clumsy and over the top to me.


----------



## tkekte

Kolan said:


> Мне нравится город, и мост - *тоже*. (мост нравится *as well as* город).
> Мне нравится город, и мост *также*. (мост нравится *in the same way as* город).


Также and тоже have the same function here, IMO. What would be a "way of liking" anyway? Is it about the different reasons for liking them? If it's that, then также isn't going to underline that the reasons are the same. It's just a simple "too" here, nothing more.

Plus, it's an old bridge and an old town, so the reason probably _is_ the same. Being charmed by late medieval architecture. 

Or is it about the strength of the emotion experienced? That can be expressed with "так же, как и", but not just a lonely также at the end of the sentence.

I'm not sure what the "too" is supposed to express there at all, usually you use a "too" when you forgot something in the first clause, so you add it in the second clause. Or you use it to underline that something else is true besides what you just stated, but there was no context putting the bridge in contrast to the town, so the "too" looks out of place.

Here are some scenarios to change the sentence into something more possible in a conversation or a diary (please forgive my clumsy punctuation ):


a. Martine likes both the bridge and the town.

Мне понравились и мост, и город.
I liked both the bridge and the town.

b. She likes both, but forgot to mention the bridge, so she adds it to the sentence with a "too".

Мне нравится старый город, и мост мне тоже нравится.

c. The love for the bridge is as profound as that for the town. 

Мост мне понравился так же, как и город. ("I liked the bridge as much as the town" - так же using a space here, not the one word также. If you switch the subject and the predicate around in the first clause (--> "Мне понравился мост") then you get "I liked the bridge, as well as the town" and the nuance of highlighting that both are equally attractive is lost.)

Мне одинаково понравились и мост, и город. (I liked them equally.)

Мост мне нравится не меньше, чем город. (This one could be used if there already was some context letting us know that she likes the town.)

d. She likes the bridge for the same reason as the town.
Мост мне понравился по той же причине, что и город.


----------



## Kolan

tkekte said:


> Также and тоже have the same function here, IMO. What would be a "way of liking" anyway? Is it about the different reasons for liking them? If it's that, then также isn't going to underline that the reasons are the same. It's just a simple "too" here, nothing more.


*Также *носит оттенок качества или количества (и в этом смысле приближается к "*столь же*"), в то время как *тоже* - совершенно нейтрально и подходит к большему разнообразию контекстов.


----------



## martinemussies

Thank you all so much for helping me!  I think, the translations I'm looking for are Я там не только училась, а еще и преподавала, because I'd like to stress the "in addition to studying.." and for the second phrase: Мост мне понравился так же, как и город. Because I'd like to stress that I liked them both as much. Thanks again! x


----------



## Grizlyk

martinemussies said:


> Thank you all so much for helping me!  I think, the translations I'm looking for are Я там не только училась, а еще и преподавала, because I'd like to stress the "in addition to studying.." and for the second phrase: Мост мне понравился так же, как и город. Because I'd like to stress that I liked them both as much. Thanks again! x


 
Your last sentence isnt very good. I think I cant express exactly why it sounds bad (maybe if it was a part of some joke it would sound great - Мост мне понравился *также*, как и город: они оба - отвратительны), but at least your variant doesnt have anything to do with saying that you did like them.

(этот/ *название моста* ) мост мне понравился также сильно, как и весь город.

Here you go.


----------

